# Question about storing homemade ice cream



## rockvillemmf (Feb 19, 2004)

This is my first post here, so if the question has already been asked and answered, please direct me.

I have been making ice cream and sorbet on my electric maker for the last year, and have found that freezing the batch when done for about two hours gives it the right hardness and consistency. This seems to be the case with cream or milk based mixes as well as sorbets. At times, however, I can't time it so I can have make a batch and freeze it for just two hours. And, everytime I freeze it for over 3 hours or so, regardless of the ingredients, it winds up rock hard. Is there no way to avoid this? Am I stuck with timing the mix a couple hours before serving, or not serving it at all?

Any suggestions or comments are appreciated. Thanks--


----------



## carnivore (Feb 19, 2004)

hi rockvillemmf,
there are 2 different temps to keep in mind with ice cream--the storing temp and the serving temp.  You'll want to store the ice cream at around -5 deg. F, but serve it at about 10 deg. F.  When you only freeze it for a couple hours it hasn't fully frozen yet, which results in it being closer to the serving temperature.  And actually it's better to keep ice cream in the freezer at least 3-4 hours after making it.  so you'll need to let it thaw slightly before serving--i usually microwave it for about 7 seconds at a time until it reaches a good serving consistency.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sorry I can't help you.  Hopefully someone will come along who can.


----------



## rockvillemmf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Good idea...*

Hi carnivore,

Your idea to microwave it is interesting, and I'll give that a try.  I had thought about leaving it out for a while, but that seemed like it would warm the ice cream from the outside first, but the microwave trick should help avoid that.

Thanks for the suggestion--

rockvillemmf


----------



## kyles (Feb 22, 2004)

I've just started making home made ice cream. I tend to put in the freezer after making it. If I am organised, I get it out of the freezer a couple of hours before I want to serve it, and put it in the refridgerator. If you leave it on the kitchen counter, you will get the problem you wish to avoid.....starting to melt on the outside and staying hard on the inside. "Ripening" it in the fridge solves this problem.

If I am not organised I make like the carnivore and pop it in the microwave for 10 second blasts on medium/ half power.


----------

